# Some work that I do with my spare time



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is a project that I'm currently working on. I build and custom paint drums as a Hobby/part time job. This is a Mahogany Stave built Drum Kit. The customer wanted it custom painted with a Emerald Green Metal Flake. The kit is going to get Gold Plated hardware when completed. The grain of the Mahogany was a real pain to get the grain to fill in without pinholing. The kit is a 10" Tom, 12" Tom, 14" Floor Tom, and a 18" Bass Drum. All that is left is applying the flake to the Bass Drum Hoops and then letting the clear shrink down so I can level sand and buff them out. Hope you like.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you bend them yourself? Holy steamer. Whats the thickness of the stock?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

No, These are Stave Shells so they use several blocks of wood cut on the right angle and then glued together to make a circle. And then it is placed on a lathe and turned to true it up inside and out for a complete round tube. For the Steam Bent Shells I use Vaughn Craft. There bent shells are pretty much the best ones out there. This kit's thickness is about a 1/2" Thick.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Neat Benny


----------

